# Siemens WinAC Treiber für die RS232



## Garog (18 Februar 2009)

Da ich gerade mit dieser kleinen Option zu tun habe und diese mir nur durch Zufall in die Hände gefallen ist, dachte ich mir, erzähle das mal weiter, vielleicht brauchen es andere auch mal 



> *WinAC serieller Treiber*
> Dieser Treiber ermöglicht die serielle Kommunikation über die integrierten RS232- Schnittstellen eines PCs.
> *Funktionalität*
> Dem Anwender stehen Funktionsbausteine (FBs) wie z.B. P_SEND für das Senden und P_RCV für das Empfangen von Daten zur Verfügung. Die FBs sind zum CP340-RS232-C Schnittstellenkompatibel und unterstützten die ASCII-Kommunikation. Es werden alle unter Windows verfügbaren seriellen Schnittstellen des PCs unterstützt (einschl. USB-auf-seriell, Steckkarten, usw.).



Anwenderdokumentation als .pdf Datei

Flyer Serieller Treiber als .pdf Datei


----------

